# Cannot access 'Moved' threads



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

On some, but not all "moved" threads, I get the following error message


> "Nick, you do not have permission to access this page..."


This happens using both EI 6.0 and NS 7.2. Below are brief lists of recently moved thread which I either cannot or can access.

Cannot Access -
Moved: Britney Spears Ex Husband now GAY (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60628)
Moved: An Invite...Not Spam (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60409)
Moved: looking to upgrade/enhance my system - help please? (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60278)

Can Access -
Moved: HDNet signs Rather (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60466)
Moved: Astra 1 (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=60023)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Those threads were removed from public view but whatever mod deleted them accidently left a re-direct which is why you get the error.


----------

